# Starters Pistol



## Lee Jones (Mar 19, 2011)

Anyone got any suggestions for good starters pistol for getting puppy used to gun noises?


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

If you are looking for a noisemaker .... cap guns work. If you are looking for a training pistol, GunX is the one I would recommend.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Agreed. 

Cap guns for puppys. GunX for big dog training.


----------



## yoda4x4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Can you recommend a place to buy a cap gun? I don't see them for sale here in NJ.

David


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

yoda4x4 said:


> Can you recommend a place to buy a cap gun? I don't see them for sale here in NJ.
> 
> David


Wallmart- In the childrens section.


----------



## yoda4x4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Desire Dogs said:


> Wallmart- In the childrens section.


Thanks! I went to my local Walmart and found one plus the rings to be used with it.

David


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

I bought a gun x last summer. It has been jamming recently back to my Nef pistol


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

oldftdog said:


> I bought a gun x last summer. It has been jamming recently back to my Nef pistol


Manufacturers Lifetime Warranty?? What primers are you using?


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

I should send it in. I'm using the remington premiere 209 I haven't put a full box of 1000 through it yet. But I have only cleaned it maybe 5 times. I'm used to the nef ones I never need to clean them.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

FYI An inexpensive 209 primer pistol that holds up. Several friends & pro I train with have been using an Italian made pistol for several yrs sold by Traditionsfirearems.com They are 2nds but are just like new for $39.00. Downside is they are heavy & only hold 5 primers with hard trigger pull. Use Cheddite or CCI 209 only. NOT 209M as they will expand & hand up cylinder.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I ordered one of the traditions ones last week. I will post up what I think when I get it.


----------



## fox river (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a alfa 209 and it works great


----------



## a3754 (Oct 7, 2009)

GunX, is by far the best


----------



## yoda4x4 (Feb 7, 2012)

Out of curiousity, have any of you guys/gals ever shot 22 blanks out of a rifle to use instead? I ask because I really would rather be cheap and use my Ruger 10/22 if possible rather than buy a blank pistol. I figure it should work just fine.

David


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

yoda4x4 said:


> Out of curiousity, have any of you guys/gals ever shot 22 blanks out of a rifle to use instead? I ask because I really would rather be cheap and use my Ruger 10/22 if possible rather than buy a blank pistol. I figure it should work just fine.
> 
> David


I would be surprised if the 10/22 would feed them properly. You could load them one at a time, I suppose.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

oldftdog

When you say the Gun X is jamming, what do you mean? How can a revolver jam? Is the cylinder rotating and the hammer striking, but no fire? If so, you may have damaged the firing pin. 

I use a Gun X and am a Gun X dealer. I have had great service out of my personal unit and heard no complaints about any others.

Just curious and maybe a little confused by the problem you are having.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

ksummerlin said:


> oldftdog
> 
> When you say the Gun X is jamming, what do you mean? How can a revolver jam? Is the cylinder rotating and the hammer striking, but no fire? If so, you may have damaged the firing pin.
> 
> ...


Probably means he cant get the empties out of the cylinder.


----------



## Victoria Jones (May 29, 2010)

Bought a GunX based on a suggestion from a friend. It is very well made and should last a lifetime.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

savage25xtreme said:


> Probably means he cant get the empties out of the cylinder.


Have you had that happen to you? Not sure how that would be the case with a GunX because it has a plunger mechanism that easily ejects all the spent priners.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

whitefoot said:


> Have you had that happen to you? Not sure how that would be the case with a GunX because it has a plunger mechanism that easily ejects all the spent priners.


Its the same plunger mechanism every other primer pistol uses... depending on the primers you buy they expand in the cylinder. Nothing a whack on a block of wood wont fix.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

ksummerlin said:


> oldftdog
> 
> When you say the Gun X is jamming, what do you mean? How can a revolver jam? Is the cylinder rotating and the hammer striking, but no fire? If so, you may have damaged the firing pin.
> 
> ...


I love my Gunx!

Please don't talk about your "personal unit". :0


----------

